
Apple’s Secret Offshore Island Hop Revealed by Paradise Papers Leak (2017) - ColinWright
https://www.icij.org/investigations/paradise-papers/apples-secret-offshore-island-hop-revealed-by-paradise-papers-leak-icij/
======
mrkstu
2017 - The potential tax law has already been passed, and the taxes are
already coming home to the US, at the lower rate.

Interesting historical information though.

~~~
stareatgoats
Would be interesting to see what kind of hard facts you have to back the
'coming home' statement up. Not necessarily doubting, just interested in scope
and volume.

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
285 billion through several avenues over several years:
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/04/30/app...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/04/30/apples-
plan-to-repatriate-285-billion-could-be-a-boost-for-investors.html)

------
crb002
What is to stop Bermuda from slapping a 30% outflow tax on all funds in excess
of $100 million? Apple is gambling.

~~~
valuearb
Apple doesn’t keep its money in Bermuda.

And if Bermuda did that, it would cripple their economy. No one would ever
invest there ever again.

~~~
Ihmahr
Unless it would build a wealth fund large enough to sustain them.

